# Bear Camp with pics



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, got my pics all set and here is the story. I did not score:sad:, but three of the guys did! We hunted Baraga 3rd hunt period with Terry Sheets of Black Ghost Bear Camp, and we had a great time. Stayed in Twin Lakes on Gerald at Krupps Resort. Baits were being slammed every night, just most of the bears would only come in after dark. Lots of fun and can't wait to do it again, would recommend Terry's camp to anyone, he caters to bowhunters but gunners are most welcome.

Ron with his 176 lb boar









Mark with his 100 lb sow










Paul with his 155 lb boar



















Some beautiful scenery


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

the Crew










a bear decided to use my pull up rope as dental floss!!!!










Our view from the cabin, nice ehh?



A happy crew helping Ron get his boar out!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

A nice big UP doe










A well placed bow stand, good cover










A very deep swamp, pic taken in the middle of the day, deep ravine/gorge


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks like you guys had a blast.

We had so much fun this year on our bear hunt in the western end, were going back up in Dec. for muzzleloader season.

Ryan


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks like a great hunt and UP experience!

The folks at Krupps are just good people. We always make a trip or two there for supplies and their hot food hits the spot too. That's also where we check in and weigh our deer for the Y101 Deer Hunter's Roundup. It's all part of the camp experience for us


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like a great time!!Good success as well,thanks for sharing your trip!!


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Great pictures. It looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## creekman (Mar 6, 2005)

great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice report and pics Soggy!


Hope you draw a tag in the shortest amount of time and score.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

congrats, and great pics soggy.. Is that twin lakes between ontonogan and houghton?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep snake it sure is, very nice area. We will be going back as soon as we pull tags again.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

I just came back today from ontonogan. There was a dead bear on 64 right before the rainbow, before silver city


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I want to hunt bear. Looks like a good time SSB. Sorry you didn't come home with any.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah it was a blast buddy. I hope we get tags soon, thanks NE, the guys are doing pretty good for tags, pull every other year for last hunt. Like to get a crack at a better week, but pulling tags every other year and getting setup around 50% success seems to keep everyone happy. Maybe Ontario next year?


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Great pictures!




snakebit67 said:


> congrats, and great pics soggy.. Is that twin lakes between ontonogan and houghton?


Snake, you have a very good eye! I was trying to figure it out myself. Just couldn't place it but knew Id been there. 

G-MAN


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

AWESOME! Thanks for sharing and CONGRATS


----------



## MichiganOutdoorFan (Jul 5, 2006)

awsome pics, beautiful country and some nice bears


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Bumping back up to the top. Hope you guys are getting excited to get going and hope you all the best of luck. I decided to sit it out this year, taking a week with dad for gun season, he is getting older and time with dad while he is still able is now starting to get more priority.


----------

